# Is my digital piano about to bite the dust?



## Manok

For some time now when I play piano, after so many minutes/hours usually if I don't turn it off and forget it's on it will start making a very very loud popping noise. Today when I came home from class it was making rapid fire popping noise, this is different from before, and I was wondering if this is a sign it's about to go? Turning it off and letting it rest always solves the issue. By the way this digital piano is so old it has a 3.5 floppy drive. Other than this it's in perfect condition. I've had it for years and I'd hate to see it go.


----------



## KenOC

Suggest you contact the manufacturer for repair recommendations. As always these days, repairs are a chancy thing from an economic point of view. Good luck!


----------

